# Science and Humanity



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

What is your opinion of science? Has it benefited humanity more than its hurt humanity, and should we have more science in our daily lives?


----------



## Mathy_Otter (Jan 8, 2011)

Science lets us force order on a neither ordered or disordered universe. Yes, it's given us material benefits. What do you mean by "have more science in our daily lives"? One doesn't "have" more science the way you eat more apples.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I meant discussions about science, encouraging people to apply science to their daily lives, have science as a hobby etc.


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd like to say something first. I think it really has contributed. But in my opinion, science is more about a collection of knowledges about a determined things, like Biology about life. An important question that should be asked about science is that, how will you use all these knowledge? Will you harm people? Will you help people? Sometimes it's even hard to say if scientific information use is in the brink of contribution or destruction. 

Take for example the internet. It's a scientific progress in the area of informatics, but people are more and more addicted to the internet. Some claim that it's an excellent way, others claim it is overly used and abused. These kinds of things should be taken into account while evaluating the use of science. In my personal position I'd say that it contributes, but it has also harmed becuase of the humans' way of handling it. I'd still encourage it, and I encourage finding a good way to handle the information that science gives.


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

With children:

Preschool exploring/drawing/painting within local parks during visits

Elementary school -after lunch, short/quick science experiments

Middle School-Field trips to pet hospitals & creating/maintaining ponds in school

High School-Peace Corp scientific missions, marine life & urban recycling


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 8, 2011)

I tend to think of science as an expression of our humanity, like the arts. In fact, I think that the expression of science and the arts are the most telling evidence of what a civilization values. So I guess the question is, do we use our resources and energy to benefit or hurt ourselves...and why?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Science encompasses a great deal so it's hard to play with as a concept on the global stage.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Science is beneficial when used properly. However, science can easily, and has, been used improperly. 
Therefore, science is beneficial in and of itself and it's only the possibility that humans will misuse such knowledge that makes it even remotely detrimental in any fashion.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

It's merely another tool for understanding. I'd venture to say that it matters who uses it more than how it is used. People like Hitler should have stayed away from it, while people like Thomas Jefferson could have probably contributed a lot to the field. The point is that tools do not need to be in the hands of the irresponsible; this is comparable to the child who is not to use power tools. It is possible that we are too care-free with who we let use this magnificent tool.


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

I think any kind of growth is going to hurt you somewhere, but all-in-all it's much needed in the world and should not be ignored for the sake of feelings or anything of that nature. Everything can come down to science in the end. You just have to look hard enough for the answer.


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

All in all I think it has provided more benefits than downsides. Although inventions like weapons of mass destruction and biological warfare are a dangerous direction to follow.


----------



## Carlinrayenz (Feb 23, 2011)

Today, it has become very big business know that overshadowed the original purpose and general harmony with nature and to achieve a system that is false) of Allah, respect people, and feed their people through arrogance to promote unity between. Armed with modern education, and a few luxuries of life full of fun is not wrong, the people and technology essentials.Science intolerable by the lack of a profit and both deny themselves to each one Spirit should be used, poverty. For true happiness in our lives lazy carelessness, or ignorance is no place for. No greed, lust and his name and reputation should be no place for. This inner peace and miracles of science and technology we search through, and must not rest content to a competitive advantage. Two science and technology are the Maya, or ignorance can mean to remove, and feeling myself start the journey. Truth, love, or God the Creator, and whatever period, is our real goal. Maya or ignorance is not our nature to fight.


----------

